# Goats eating sheep wool



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

So, I have a question about wool eating.
Our goat wethers (I don't think our buck does it), like to eat the wool off of our ram...
Sometimes it's just a dominate thing, like they'll head butt and the goat will grab a bite of wool, and spit it out. 
But at other times they'll be walking together and the goat(s) will reach over and take a bite of wool and then eat it.

Any ideas as to why a whether would want to eat wool? Does anyone else have this issue when keeping goats and sheep together? 

Other than the wool eating our wethers, ram and buck all get along perfectly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they have a good loose mineral?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Before we understood the importance of using loose goat mineral we had a lot of hair eating around her. Once we started using goat mineral it stopped.


----------

